# England Premier League 21-22 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 18, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
21 Sep 14:45 Norwich City - Aston Villa 2.45 3.40 3.05 +171 Norwich City - Aston Villa 
21 Sep 17:00 West Ham United - Everton FC 3.10 3.35 2.45 +171 West Ham United - Everton FC 
21 Sep 17:00 West Bromwich Albion - Sunderland AFC 2.15 3.40 3.70 +173 West Bromwich Albion - Sunderland AFC 
21 Sep 17:00 Newcastle United - Hull City 1.90 3.50 4.60 +173 Newcastle United - Hull City 
21 Sep 17:00 Liverpool FC - Southampton FC 1.60 4.00 6.50 +177 Liverpool FC - Southampton FC 
21 Sep 19:30 Chelsea FC - Fulham FC 1.32 5.50 11.00 +183 Chelsea FC - Fulham FC 
22 Sep 15:30 Crystal Palace - Swansea City 3.00 3.30 2.55 +171 Crystal Palace - Swansea City 
22 Sep 15:30 Arsenal FC - Stoke City 1.40 5.00 8.50 +177 Arsenal FC - Stoke City 
22 Sep 18:00 Cardiff City - Tottenham Hotspur 4.10 3.50 2.00 +176 Cardiff City - Tottenham Hotspur 
22 Sep 18:00 Manchester City - Manchester United 2.25 3.40 3.40 +174 Manchester City - Manchester United


----------



## bestbets (Sep 19, 2013)

*Liverpool v Southampton Prediction and Weekend Football Tips*



Liverpool’s invincible start came to an end on Monday night, where they drew 2-2 and play a Southampton team lacking in goals but here are our football tips.

Best match odds:

Liverpool – 11/20 Bet Victor

Draw – 10/3 Sportingbet

Southampton – 7/1 Coral

Dean Sturridge scored again on Monday night making him the first player in Liverpool Premier League history to score in each of Liverpool’s first four games of the season. Sturridge is as big as 23/20 with BetVictor to score in 90 minutes and as short as 8/13 with William Hill, so tread carefully. Interesting that Southampton have won four of the six last meetings between the pair, with Liverpool winning the last two at Anfield by a 1-0 score line.

With that stat, and four of the last five Premier League games being won by Liverpool 1-0, Ladbrokes have them at 13/2 to win 1-0!

With Southampton lacking goals, and Liverpool’s great start to the season, we feel that offering straight evens on both teams not to score is a fantastic bet.

Liverpool v Southampton Betting Tip

Both teams not to score – 1/1 Coral


----------



## bestbets (Sep 19, 2013)

*West Ham v Everton Betting Tips for this Weekend*



The Toffee’s will be looked on as fancied to beat West Ham, with the added confidence of knocking Chelsea over last weekend, spirits will be high still.

Best match odds:

West Ham – 11/5 Bet365

Draw – 12/5 Bet Victor

Everton – 7/5 Ladbrokes

Everton are on the short side to win this despite their win last weekend. West Ham have struggled for goals and have had just six shots on target this season. Everton have won six of the last ten games against West Ham, which at the same time has seen three red cards in the last three encounters.

West Ham have failed to score in 284 goal minutes now and have scored just three goals. Again fewer than 2.5 goals at 4/5 with Boylesports is worth taking, as the Everton defence is resilient, and West Ham are generally good at home recording the majority of their points last season. Anyone wanting big prices may consider a win to nil at 7/2 with Betway.

West Ham v Everton Betting Tip

Under 2.5 goals – 4/5 Boylesports


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 20, 2013)

LIVERPOOL V SOUTHAMPTON PREDICTIONS & BETTING TIPS
Liverpool is 3-1-0 so far in the English Premier League. Daniel Sturridge has scored in every game and the side has looked pretty good for a good hour in every match so far. New to this season is that Brendan Rodgers actually allows his players to drop deep to defend at times. So far that has worked wonders, but both against Man U and against Swansea his side has been against the ropes at times. Here Couthino must sit out. He will be hard to replace with Suso out on loan. Liverpool doesn’t have a typical No. 10 now. Luis Alberto is perhaps the player who could come in. He scored a hat trick in midweek for the U21’s and had an outstanding game. Agger is a big doubt after missing the trip to Swansea, but Skrtl has impressed me lately so I am not too worried about that. Should Agger not start Skrtl will probably be paired with Toure or Sakho. Joe Allen should be fit, and could get a rare start should Gerrard be moved to a more advanced midfield role. Glen Johnsen is also out. Wisdom or Kelly will deputize on right back. Luis Suarez is still suspended!

Southampton is 1-2-1 so far in the Barclays Premier League. For all their offensive talent (Lamberts, Lallana, Osvaldo, Ramierez) they score too few goals. On the other hand, they look to have shored up their defense compared to last year. In four games they’ve only let in two.  It must be said they’ve “only” met WBA, Sunderland, Norwich and West ham so far though. Liverpool at Anfield will be a much tougher test. Southampton only has fitness doubts over Danny Fox (Defender, expected to be a regular)and Tadanari Lee (Attacker on the fringes).

Last season Liverpool won 1-0 at Anfield. In the reverse fixture it ended 3-1 for Southampton. The game at Anfield was a typical Liverpool win the last few seasons. They were in control, but never really shone.

LIVERPOOL V SOUTHAMPTON BETTING TIPS
I got some betting tips for you. My first betting tip is Liverpool to win to nil! It is priced at 3.10 (21/10) with Coral. Given Liverpool’s strength at home and Southampton not scoring too many those odds are just way to high. Also, Coral offers a £50 FREE BET these days to new clients! If you can get that promotion, you will have a lot of free money extra to play with on top of an already outstanding price.

Coral also offers Liverpool/Liverpool 2.45 (29/20) on the Half Time/Full Time Coupon. Liverpool has flying out of the gates so far, trying to win the game early, and then control the game. I think that will be the medicine again. This way they get the supporters behind them and maximize their home potential too.


I also like Gerrard to score any time at 3.75 (11/4) with Coral. With Couthino out it is likely Gerrard will be asked to take a bit more responsibility in the final third. Captain Fantastic has scored a few cracking goals in his career. I think in this game setting the odds on him should be lower indeed.



The next betting tip is Liverpool to score first priced at 1.44 (4/9) with William Hill. The reasoning is the same as for the HT/FT bet. Liverpool will go at Southampton, and against opposition stronger than Southampton they’ve managed well. Why not again?



Liverpool to win the first half at 2.10 (11/10) at William Hill must be considered. As said before. Liverpool will storm at Southampton trying to decide this early. With Sturridge in fantastic form and plenty of attacking talent in Gerrard, Aspas, Sterling and Ibe as well I think Southampton is in for a shock.



The next betting tip is the first half to be the highest scoring half of the two being played. Again, Liverpool seems to use most of their energy winning in the first half. At 3.00 (2/1) with William Hill I think we have obvious value on the first half being the highest scoring one.



My last betting tip is Liverpool on the 1x2. William Hill offers 1.63 (8/13). For a side of Liverpool’s caliber at the moment I think those odds are set too high given the opposition this Saturday.


----------



## allfootball (Sep 21, 2013)

Premiership Predictions


Newcastle (1.85) v Hull (4.75); Draw (3.50)

Despite losing to Man City on the opening round of fixtures, Newcastle have turned things around beating Fulham and Villa in their last two fixtures.

Alan Pardew has one man to thank for the turnaround in results and that is the talented Frenchman, Hatem Ben Arfa, who has found the net twice and created another in recent games.


With Cabaye back in the Newcastle engine room and Remy back fighting fit, they are at full strength and will look to push on this weekend when they take on Hull City Tigers.

Newcastle are undefeated at St James’ Park in the Premier League and another victory on Saturday could see them make it three wins in succession.


There have been under 2.5 goals scored in Hull’s last 4 matches and Newcastle’s last 3 games. Back Under 2.5 goals at 1.75.

Opponents Hull have only won 1 in their last 11 Premier League games and will come into this match as the underdogs.

They have also lost both of their away games this season by two goals to nil on each occasion. Although, these results came at the hands of Chelsea and Man City.

Recommended Bets
 Newcastle to win @1.85

Manchester City (2.20) v Manchester United (3.60); Draw (3.40)

Finishing things off on Sunday afternoon we have the luxury of the Manchester derby, where City host United at the Etihad.

Both Manchester sides had successful midweeks where they beat their respective Champions League oppositions. United triumphed 4-2 over Bayer Leverkusen, whilst City travelled to the Czech Republic to defeat Plzen by 3 goals to nil.

This cracking matchup pits two new managers against each other with Pellegrini and Moyes both experiencing their first ever Manchester derby. The atmosphere is sure to be electric and this will give added energy to both sides, especially City with the home crowd behind them.

Man City are in fine attacking form having scored at least 2 goals in 9 of their last 11 games, whilst Rooney has rediscovered his form and confidence following the summer fiasco to create a deadly partnership with RVP.

With the league’s two best strikeforces coming face to face, both defences will need to be at the top of their game to prevent the match from becoming the goalfest we all hope it will be.

Recommended Bets
 Over 2.5 goals @1.85


----------



## footballbetadvisor (Sep 21, 2013)

*West Ham vs Everton U2.5*
West Ham vs *Everton PK*

This game is an odd one. West Ham really isn’t that bad because they play a physical game. And against a Martinez Everton, they could counter and defend and do well. Everton is coming off a huge win against Chelsea. They will be confident and free flowing this game. They could potentially run away with this easily. But, WH can defend and annoy teams. Their attack has only recorded 6 shots on goal and will remain that bad until Caroll, Cole and Downing come back. Everton has not lost yet. Predicting a low scoring game with a narrow Everton win. Results have been 3 goals or less every time for West Ham as we know already.


----------



## banirost (Sep 21, 2013)

bestbets said:


> *Liverpool v Southampton Prediction and Weekend Football Tips*
> I think this match will be under 2.5. Liverpool have the ability to score 2+ goals but I am afraid this will not be an easy afternoon for theirs attackers.
> Under 2.5 1.75+
> 
> ...


----------



## banirost (Sep 21, 2013)

Southampton won 1:0. Good tipping.


----------



## bestbets (Sep 21, 2013)

banirost said:


> Southampton won 1:0. Good tipping.


Thank you! It's always nice to guess Liverpool struggling


----------



## allfootball (Sep 22, 2013)

5 goals scored 


allfootball said:


> Premiership Predictions
> 
> 
> Newcastle (1.85) v Hull (4.75); Draw (3.50)
> ...


----------

